# Fahrrad- bzw. Mountainbike-Verein in Nürnberg



## Hosé Garcias (4. April 2006)

Servus zusammen,

ich komme aus Wendelstein und suche nen Mountainbike-Club in Nünberg oder der näheren Umgebung. Hab auch schon einige Treffs gefunden wie z.B. NuernBike und die DAV Sektion Nürnberg und möchte wissen, ob jemand von euch Mitglied ist bzw. Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat. Was ist bei der Wahl des Vereins besonders zu beachten bzw. gibt es besonders empfehlenswerte Clubs.
Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Hosé Garcias


----------



## speedy_j (4. April 2006)

warum möchtest du in einen verein? hast du sportliche ambitionen richtung rennen oder nur aus spaß? 

gruß speedy_j


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (4. April 2006)

Was möchtest du denn fahren DH, CC, FR?

Ciao Norman


----------



## Hosé Garcias (5. April 2006)

In einen Verein möchte ich aus dem Grund, weil ich mit Leuten in meinem Alter unter professioneller Anleitung fahren kann.
Hab ein Solution Vernon 2005 und will damit CC fahren.
Grüße,
Hosé


----------



## Hosé Garcias (6. April 2006)

Wie siehts aus? Gibt es jemanden, der Erfahrungen mit Vereinen im Raum Nürnberg gemacht hat bzw. Mitglied ist?


----------



## norman68 (7. April 2006)

Moin

also ich kenne hier keinen Verein der so was macht. Aber hast du schon mal beim RC- Wendelstein gefragt vielleicht wissen die ja was. In was für einer Altersgruppe möchtst du denn fahren?

Ciao Norman


----------



## Hosé Garcias (8. April 2006)

Hi,

der RC Wendelstein hat eine Rennradabteilung und macht Wanderfahrten in die umliegenden Käffer. Interessiert mich also net.
Was die Altersgruppe angeht, ich bin 17 und würde in der Jugend fahren, nehm ich mal an.
Ciao


----------



## Ken****Barbie (8. April 2006)

servus wenn du willst kannst du nach Erlangen zum RC50


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. April 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> servus wenn du willst kannst du nach Erlangen zum RC50


bekommst du eigentlich provision für jeden beitritt  ??


----------



## Ken****Barbie (9. April 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> bekommst du eigentlich provision für jeden beitritt  ??




leider net...

da du ausw Wendelstein kommst geh halt zu die Laufer die veranstallten auch MTB Rennen


----------



## Hosé Garcias (10. April 2006)

Hi, 
Erlangen is mir zu weit enfernt, werd mich aber mal über die Laufer Rennen informieren. Hab den R.C. Radl Express in Feucht gefunden, aber die gsichtsgrapfen aus der MTB-Abteilung haben meine E-Mail-Anfrage zum Training immernoch nicht beantwortet. Also werd ich mir den Verein in den nächsten Tagen mal aus der Nähe anschauen, wenn das Wetter besser ist.
Gibts unter euch jemanden, der in Zabo wohnt? Hab nämlich n paar Klassenkameraden aus der Gegend.
Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. April 2006)

Hosé Garcias schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts unter euch jemanden, der in Zabo wohnt? Hab nämlich n paar Klassenkameraden aus der Gegend.
> Ciao



 Zabo


----------



## DABAIKA (11. April 2006)

hi, der esv rangierbahnhof macht wohl nen mtb-vereinsparte auf....
da gibbet es hierfür au irgendwo nen threat...musste mal schaun 

greetings


----------

